

Ask HN: Feedback about our iPhone & facebook app Eat-a-Rama - elai
http://www.bstage.ca/backstage/eat-a-rama.html

======
elai
Eat-a-Rama is basically a google maps mash up that combines restaurants & bars
with google maps. It also throws in a social networking component into it and
slick AJAXy interface. (It also shows alot more restaurants with clustering
and what not on the map than vs the lame '10 random search results' that
google maps gives you) I just recently created from start to finish the iPhone
twist which gives you a list of restaurants close to you and an ability to
filter them by name/tag/address/whatever. You can also call the restaurants or
get directions. iTunes link: <http://www.tinyurl.com/eatarama>

